# Object to Long casting



## despairedNoob (21. Feb 2006)

hi community,

wie kann man eine Object-Instanz in eine Long-Instanz konvertieren, OHNE erst das alles über toString() auszuführen?

besten dank im voraus


----------



## Campino (21. Feb 2006)

häh? Was genau willst du machen? Wenn dein Object kein Long ist, kannst du es auch nicht dazu casten...


----------



## despairedNoob (21. Feb 2006)

geht das net über Long.parseLong(Object.toString()) ??

und das über toString()-hin-und-hergecaste will ich vermeiden...


----------



## Beni (21. Feb 2006)

toString() hat nix mit casten zu tun, das ist einfach eine Methode...


```
Object x = "blabla";
String y = (String)x; // <-- das ist ein Cast
```

Erkläre bitte deinen Anwendungsfall, ansonsten erscheint die Frage etwa so sinnvoll wie "Wie kann man eine leere Bierflasche in ein Flugzeug caste?n".


----------



## meez (21. Feb 2006)

Interessanter wäre: "Wie kann man eine leere Bierflasche in eine volle casten?"


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Feb 2006)

Gschieht das nicht automatisch wenn das Bier schlecht war? :wink:


----------



## stev.glasow (21. Feb 2006)

Zurück zum Thema bitte.


----------



## meez (21. Feb 2006)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zurück zum Thema bitte.



Was denn...dazu wurde schon alles gesagt...


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Feb 2006)

ALso wenn dein Object ein Long ist, kannst du doch einfach

```
Long l = (Long)object;
```
machen ???:L


----------



## despairedNoob (22. Feb 2006)

jo, geht, thx


----------

